# Questions Regarding the Audi A6 2.7T (C5)



## relentlessone (Jun 25, 2007)

*-*

-


_Modified by relentlessone at 8:11 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Questions Regarding the Audi A6 2.7T (relentlessone)*

Let me be the first to welcome you relentlessone.
If you really want the fender flares, you are better off buying the 4.2 version C5. the amount of metal welding & bodywork would not be worth it to do to a 2.7 narrow body.
Second, I cannot give you input on the exhaust you mentioned, but can say I love my magnaflow setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Questions Regarding the Audi A6 2.7T (5speed6)*

Het 5speed6
Did you get a custom Magnaflow done, or only mufflers etc?
Just wondering. I am a big Magnaflow fan, but I don't see one for the C5. The other options out there are just too much money.
I priced the parts the other day and for around $300 I can build a 2,5" catback using Magnaflow etc. So to pay $2K is just a little crazy, if you know what I'm saying. I did this on my VR and it wasn't that hard at all. Just takes time and effort and obviously a MIG...







.
Let me know
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## spool (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Questions Regarding the Audi A6 2.7T (Massboykie)*

if that exhaust build comes out good you might be building a second one......for me.
I can find any exhaust for my 01 a6 2.7t that isn't big time cash.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Questions Regarding the Audi A6 2.7T (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Het 5speed6
Did you get a custom Magnaflow done, or only mufflers etc?
Just wondering. I am a big Magnaflow fan, but I don't see one for the C5. The other options out there are just too much money.



Hey Massboy...








Yes, it was a custom system done. Magnaflow mufflers and tips, plus a Magnaflow center resonator....definitely cost effective, and sounds perfect for the car IMHO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Questions Regarding the Audi A6 2.7T (spool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spool* »_ that isn't big time cash.

Yeah that's my problem too. I don't mind spending a little more, but anything over $700 is too much. Specially when you can buy a dual exhasut system for a V8 truck for around $500. No more work in making ours I say!. I guess not many people buy exhasuts for C5s so they companies have to get the money form somewhere..








I'll I'll take a lot of pics this time round. ...if I get round to doing it...
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 7:23 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

not familiar with the eisenmann exhaust? I've got the $$ APR setup. love it, but it's a pain, gettin under there keeping it all polished.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (thestryker)*

Hey Stryker
No I am not. Do you know who sells the "eisenmann"?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

nope, not familiar with it. sorry.


----------

